# NBA Puns/Nicknames



## Pay Ton

Let's talk about how horrible 99% of these are, because I don't think I've ever read an NBA pun/insult and ever thought, "Hey, that's pretty good."

I'm not saying people shouldn't post them. Of course you should post what you want. Just remember that they suck while you're posting them. They suck.

Team Names

Los Angeles Fakers
Denver Nougats
Chicago Nulls/Dulls/Lulls
Miami Cheat/The Heatles
Cleveland Cadaveliers
Milwaukee Sucks (honestly don't know if anybody's ever used this, but I'm sure somebody has)
New Jersey Nyets/New Jersey Nots (okay the Nyets one isn't bad considering they have a Russian owner)
Sacramento Queens
Portland JailBlazers
Charlotte Sobcats
Utah Jizz

There's a Celtics pun too that I can't remember. Maybe somebody else knows it.

Player Names

LeBitch James/LeChoke James/LeBronze James
Carlos Loser
Derrick Pose
Kobe Cryant
Chris Posh
Wince Carter (okay, this one isn't bad either, lol)
Pau Gasoft
Loul Dung (our very own Bulls fans are mainly guilty of this one)
Dwight Coward
Flake/Fake Griffin

Some of these are way worse than others. Honestly, some of them aren't that bad, but have become so due to overuse. Others are so bad that I just can't help but laugh at disgust when reading them.

Feel free to add to the shameful list whenever you hear a new one.


----------



## TheAnswer

I dunno, Denver Nougats is pretty good xD. There's that Paul Pierce wheelchair fetish thing that used to go around.


----------



## Gonzo

Toronto Craptors


----------



## Floods

> Utah Jizz


Why did I laugh at this?


----------



## Pay Ton

That one was pretty popular here in Chicago during the Stockton/Malone era.

I know somebody who got kicked out of the United Center for that one.


----------



## edabomb

Never Nervous Pervis became a joke.


----------



## Jamel Irief

The only good one I ever really see is Andrew Bustgout.


----------



## King Joseus

:|


----------



## Wade County

Jamel Irief said:


> The only good one I ever really see is Andrew Bustgout.


Because you made it, right?


----------



## e-monk

Jamel Irief said:


> The only good one I ever really see is Andrew Bustgout.


no


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> The only good one I ever really see is Andrew Bustgout.


Bustgout?

That be about as clever as Andrew Badkneesnum.


----------



## Jamel Irief

His name is Andrew Bogut and he is a bust. What do you guys not understand?

Also I like Wince Harder and while JailBlazers is stupid now, it was pretty clever when literally 70% of their roster in the mid-late 90's had rap sheets.

BTW I never heard Charlotte Sobcats until now and did laugh at it. And when someone says Milwaukee sucks they might just be referring to how horrible the city is.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> His name is Andrew Bogut and he is a bust. What do you guys not understand?
> 
> Also I like Wince Harder and while JailBlazers is stupid now, it was pretty clever when literally 70% of their roster in the mid-late 90's had rap sheets.


His name is Andrew Bynum, and he has the knees of a 98 year old geriatric woman. What do you guys not understand?


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> His name is Andrew Bynum, and he has the knees of a 98 year old geriatric woman. What do you guys not understand?


If you have a better one for Bogut I am all ears. He deserves to be mocked.


----------



## jayk009

uhh..andrew bogus?


----------



## jayk009

andrew bustgout is probably the worst nickname I've ever heard...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Surprised no one mentioned San Antonio Spurms yet.


----------



## jayk009

ko-me bryant
tracy mclady(ballscientist original)


----------



## VBM

Dirk Noringski doesn't work anymore aperbag:


----------



## Basel

Kevin Garnott comes to mind.


----------



## edabomb

Mike Done 5 years ago-leavy


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

D-Whistle


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Cabron James.


----------



## Dre

Jailblazers is infamous and nostalgic...

Heatles is kind of cool

Carlos Loser is so childish but made me chuckle cause its the first time I saw it

Chris Posh is kind of slick

but yeah the rest lack imagination


----------



## Ron

TheAnswer said:


> I dunno, Denver Nougats is pretty good xD. There's that Paul Pierce wheelchair fetish thing that used to go around.


I like this...and out of the same city, for those of you who follow hockey:


----------



## Dre

That's pure unadulterated ether


----------



## R-Star

Ron said:


> I like this...and out of the same city, for those of you who follow hockey:


That's a good picture.


----------



## Pay Ton

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Surprised no one mentioned San Antonio Spurms yet.


Yeah, I knew there was a Spurs one that was used a lot when they were dominant, I just couldn't remember what it was.

Honestly think there's another one, too.


----------



## Pay Ton

Oh, and by the way...

The exception to these puns/nicknames is that one poster who came to BBF a few years back with the user name: Chris Kaman Your Face.

Everything else sucks.


----------



## jayk009

smh again at Andrew Bustgout:jr:


----------



## Laker Freak

Vince Carter- Half man half a season.


----------



## Tooeasy

hoebe cryant works much better, i always wanna say chris bish, and back when he played for the suns j-bich... just rolls off the tongue better. jebron lames?? i think its a smidge too late for me to be coming up with random ass nicknames


----------



## seifer0406

Rudy Gay


----------



## Porn Player

Pay Ton said:


> Oh, and by the way...
> 
> The exception to these puns/nicknames is that one poster who came to BBF a few years back with the user name: Chris Kaman Your Face.
> 
> Everything else sucks.


I came to post this one. It still makes me laugh.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Dre said:


> Jailblazers is infamous and nostalgic...
> 
> Heatles is kind of cool
> 
> Carlos Loser is so childish but made me chuckle cause its the first time I saw it
> 
> Chris Posh is kind of slick
> 
> but yeah the rest lack imagination


It's official, Jailblazers is cool.

Just because Pay Ton says literally EVERY name pun is lame doesn't make it so.

Pay ton is a grumpy old man that thinks everything is whack.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Chicago TerriBulls
OKC Blunder


----------



## Dre

Laker Freak said:


> Vince Carter- Half man half a season.


Forgot about this one 

Damn he's so irrelevant people don't even rag on him anymore


----------



## e-monk

it's more of a print joke but I've always been fond of _erek Fissure


----------



## E.H. Munro

Well, there's the name for the Bulls dance squad, the RegrettaBulls. That doesn't suck.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Flopu Ginobili


----------



## ChosenFEW

I still remember Ason Kidd because he doesn't have a J.

though he's a decent 3pt shooter now


----------



## Pay Ton

Jamel Irief said:


> It's official, Jailblazers is cool.
> 
> Just because Pay Ton says literally EVERY name pun is lame doesn't make it so.
> 
> Pay ton is a grumpy old man that thinks everything is whack.


----------



## M.V.W.

There were some good ones but I still laughed at the lame ones.


----------



## ATLien

I didn't mind LeBronze.


----------



## Pimped Out

I tend to find most of them unfunny and lame. I'm also a grumpy old fart though. Hopefully the best thing that comes out of this thread is ehmunro will post all the puns he comes up with and not litter the rest of the threads with them.


----------



## Pay Ton

Ehmunro gets a pass because it works with his posting style, everybody else? Not so much.


----------



## R-Star

Pimped Out said:


> I tend to find most of them unfunny and lame. I'm also a grumpy old fart though. Hopefully the best thing that comes out of this thread is ehmunro will post all the puns he comes up with and not litter the rest of the threads with them.


More like the ReSchmubricab party. Or the Germicrats.


Oh sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Always thought Boshtrich was pretty good:


----------



## Floods

^Thanks, I'll never be able to watch him play again.


----------



## Ron

Floods said:


> ^Thanks, I'll never be able to watch him play again.


Not with a straight face, anyway.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Actually, back when he had the dreads he was a dead ringer for the Predator.


----------



## e-monk

I like calling Pau 'The Llama'


----------



## E.H. Munro

I prefer Gashole.


----------



## Dornado

These puns are terrible... and I second the idea of Munro leaving them in here... go on, get them out of your system...


----------



## E.H. Munro

Shouldn't you be hard(ly) at work dreaming of new ways to fleece the taxpayers of Wisconsin?



ChosenFEW said:


> I still remember Ason Kidd because he doesn't have a J.


Ra_on Rondo being the next generation. Irk Nowitzki was another variant on that.


----------



## Dornado

zzzzzzing!


----------



## Dee-Zy

If only Bosh could be as fierce as the Predator...


----------



## Pay Ton

Dee-Zy said:


> If only Bosh could be as fierce as the Predator...


He disappears like the Predator.

You can't see him on the court often.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Those YouTube 5 second and less clips people made for message board use are a waste of time and bandwidth. 

Hey Pay Ton, can I make this my gripe thread?


----------



## Pay Ton

As you wish.

I'm not one of those people that cares if my threads get derailed. More often than not, my threads are meant to be derailed.

But I disagree.

The Andrew Dice Clay "Oh" clip is the best thing to come out of his sad career.


----------



## edabomb

Tim Dunkin


----------



## e-monk

if only he were a fatty


----------



## Jamel Irief

Pay Ton said:


> As you wish.
> 
> I'm not one of those people that cares if my threads get derailed. More often than not, my threads are meant to be derailed.
> 
> But I disagree.
> 
> The Andrew Dice Clay "Oh" clip is the best thing to come out of his sad career.


What was the name of that band that made a song where that was in the hook? "Your unbelievable OH!"


----------



## e-monk

Snackeele O'Meal?


----------



## Pay Ton

Jamel Irief said:


> What was the name of that band that made a song where that was in the hook? "Your unbelievable OH!"


EMF which I believe stands for Entertaining as Monkeys ****ing.


----------



## edabomb

e-monk said:


> Snackeele O'Meal?


Sedale Triple Threatt


----------



## OneBadLT123

How about in game puns? Like "3 point play the old fashion way"


----------



## Hyperion

When Denver led the league in tattoos per square inch and Melo starred in a Don't Snitch video, they definitely earned the Denver Thuggets moniker.


----------



## Pay Ton

OneBadLT123 said:


> How about in game puns? Like "3 point play the old fashion way"


Never really pay attention to those, thus they don't bother me as much.

Plus I don't consider them puns.

And e-monk calling Pau Gasol a Llama is more of a simple demeaning nickname then a pun. Those don't bother me either.

Same with Vince being called Half Man Half a Season. Plus I just like it when peole make fun of Vince.

It's the so-called "clever play" on words/names (that's not really all that clever) that gets to me more than anything.

Oh...Linsanity. Yeah, there's that, too. Super Lintendo. Rush Linbaugh. Okay...I made that last one up.


----------



## Dre

Hyperion said:


> When Denver led the league in tattoos per square inch and Melo starred in a Don't Snitch video, they definitely earned the Denver Thuggets moniker.


So having a lot of tattoos make you a thug?

And he didn't star in anything, he was back home visiting and some dudes walked up on him with a camera and he showed love, he was in one segment of the video. He didn't know what it was for, you think he would've supported that willingly?

This isn't a big deal but you can't just say stuff like this offhand and expect it to fly


----------



## Dre

Super Lintendo was fresh until people over did it

What's always been kind of corny to me is DWill, JKidd, TMac kind of names. Kind of lazy if you ask me


----------



## e-monk

Pay Ton said:


> And e-monk calling Pau Gasol a Llama is more of a simple demeaning nickname then a pun. Those don't bother me either.


it's not demeaning it's just he looks like a Llama


----------



## TheAnswer

Don't know if we can include signs, but I've seen the sign "America loves Dunkin" as in Dunkin Donut's and Tim Duncan (for the slow people who didn't get it) thought it was brilliant, had pictures of Duncan and some Dunkin Donuts items.


----------



## Hyperion

Dre said:


> So having a lot of tattoos make you a thug?
> 
> And he didn't star in anything, he was back home visiting and some dudes walked up on him with a camera and he showed love, he was in one segment of the video. He didn't know what it was for, you think he would've supported that willingly?
> 
> This isn't a big deal but you can't just say stuff like this offhand and expect it to fly


Hmmm, camera in front of him, questions being asked that he knew would be a bad idea to answer or he's just a bonehead (which he is because he got busted with weed on the plane and forced his buddy to take the fall). Also, multiple players had had run ins with the law


----------

